# Cute baby froggy...



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

First azureus morphed the other day. A ton more to follow him every few days. This is the first froglet produced here in years. Actually, I've been back into the hobby since November so it's kind of neat that I produced offspring already in under 5 months. My pair of azureus are my only mature frogs right now as I got a lot of froglets to start to save money at the beginning. By the end of the year I will have a good amount breeding though. 

Figured I'd post this as I liked the shot. I usually never hold frogs but he was so tiny that it was just so easy. Almost has a green hue this young.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! I can't wait until my azureus start breeding


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Back in the day I used to use plastic show boxes for my froglets. Now I'm using 190oz clear deli cups for my tadpoles and froglets. They rule! Lightweight and easy to stack and access. I love these containers.

Probably holding the first 3 or 4 back for my collection.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats. I hope my azureus start producing again. They stopped for the winter. I raise my tads 16 oz. containers. And morph them out in plastic shoe boxes. The 190 oz. clear containers are nice though, I keep some frogs in those.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I just like the clarity of the containers. I can lightly grab one off shelf and bring it to eye level to see inside easier. I still have rubbermaids I use though. 

The first 5 tadpoles morphing were all raised in separate 16oz containers as well. 

Honestly though, it will be hell doing water change, feeding, and upkeep. Especially when in a years time I'm sure I'll have 100 tads in the water at times. 

I have a batch of azureus tads housed together in a 190oz container with a lot of duck weed, oak leaves, java moss, etc. They seem to be growing very fast despite the warnings. My buddy in New Hampshire, member here, houses his tinc tadpoles together as well but like me, is aware of the potential problems.

We'll see how this batch goes. If it goes well and no noticable change occurs, I'll switch back to using single cups.
D


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you know how old your azureus are?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Seventeen months or so.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

17 months? Nice. Looks like they already know what they're doing


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Cute Froggy  I can't wait till my Azureus start morphing out too. I've got 2 tads with back legs which should be crawling out in the next month and a bunch with leg "buds" hehe. Tad development is my favorite part of this hobby!

-Chris


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

It took a while for the frogs to get going. They started laying eggs at 12 months but clutch after clutch was bad. Then he started doing it right in late December and she's been laying eggs weekly. Lately it's been 6 eggs average every 5 days. I have froglets morphing out here and there but not a ton for a couple months. Should a lot of froglets by the time I give them a break.

Always the most exciting part of the hobby!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

DJboston said:


> Back in the day I used to use plastic show boxes for my froglets. Now I'm using 190oz clear deli cups for my tadpoles and froglets. They rule! Lightweight and easy to stack and access. I love these containers.
> 
> Probably holding the first 3 or 4 back for my collection.


were do you get the 190oz deli cups ? do the vendors sell them ? my azureus are not old enough to spawn yet, but hope to be fortunate enough for that to happen when they mature. My first terribilis tad just hauled out of the water last week, quite exciting  Love the pic of the froglet in your hand, I'm to paranoid to touch my little guy (gal?) it looks so delicate.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

bristles said:


> were do you get the 190oz deli cups ? do the vendors sell them ? my azureus are not old enough to spawn yet, but hope to be fortunate enough for that to happen when they mature. My first terribilis tad just hauled out of the water last week, quite exciting  Love the pic of the froglet in your hand, I'm to paranoid to touch my little guy (gal?) it looks so delicate.


I get mine from joshsfrogs
My main reason for using them versus $1 plastic containers (show box size) is that they are fly proof.
I have YET to find a plastic container from a retail location that is truly fly proof. I need snap lids like glad or the 190oz animal display containers from joshs.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I like that too. I wonder where these containers come from. Catering business or something? Not sure. The snap, when opening or closing, can scare the froglets if you're not careful. That's one downside.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Saurian.net sells them too.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Dan. Here's to many more to come!

Personally, I don't have many good things to say for the 190oz. containers. They are nice in that they are clear, but they are difficult to get into and I agree it can really stress the froglets.

Good luck with the breeding, Richard.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I got these containers for froglets and they are 100% ff proof!

Amazon.com: Sterilite 20-qt. Airtight Storage Box Lime Set of 6: Home & Garden

I drilled a hole in the top and used a rubber gasket and stopper so I can dump flies in via the whole instead of having to take the top off everytime. I got the idea from Arizona Tropicals. They sell them already converted.

Arizona Tropicals Temp Tank


----------

